# True Tail [flash animated series]



## Bloodhowl (Mar 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;ZHwO77C66Ds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHwO77C66Ds[/video] 

Anyone heard of this? looks pretty cool.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks awesome. That Art styling is very familiar though I cannot recall who though, maybe Tirrel? . Anyways this is relevant to my interests, I would like to see where this goes. Ty Bloodhowl for the share ^^


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 31, 2015)

Traven V said:


> Looks awesome. That Art styling is very familiar though I cannot recall who though, maybe Tirrel? . Anyways this is relevant to my interests, I would like to see where this goes. Ty Bloodhowl for the share ^^



No prob.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2015)

The creator of this himself already showed this off a while back on here.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 1, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> The creator of this himself already showed this off a while back on here.



Ah sorry I didn't see it, but there seemed to be others who hadn't seen it either. So I'm just helpin him out get more noticed.


----------

